
Fish Shell 3.1.0 - ronjouch
https://fishshell.com/release_notes.html
======
dragonsh
I have been a happy user of fish shell for sometime. It does have some
compelling features even though not POSIX compliant. Indeed zsh is inspired by
it.

I hope one day fish shell can support all the emacs keystrokes besides vi. I
am using omf (Oh my Fish) as package manager, this is replcated by zsh as omz
(Oh My Zsh).

I have customized fish for my use with completions for many utilities and
packages I use and so far it's been a breeze. Also used fzf (fuzzy find),
which helps me towork beyond up and down arrow keys for completions and
history.

